# Oil pressure Block to measure



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

Andy ...anyone help ?

which Block to see oil pressure from stock sender ?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure (Jwile)*

What makes you think your car has an oil pressure sender?
Most cars only have two switches, which indicate oil pressure is "good enough", not an actual sender.
-Uwe-


----------



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure (Uwe)*

side of oil housing is a oil sender ..

having issues with my project .... wondering what ways to monitor oil psi with a vag and 1.8t


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure (Jwile)*


_Quote »_ side of oil housing is a oil sender

Again, what makes you think this is an oil PRESSURE sender?
VAG-COM can't monitor something that the car doesn't know to begin with.
-Uwe-


----------



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure (Uwe)*

bently , vortex...

the fact i have changed out the whole front of the engine and seen diagrams ..its a low pressure sender
not being a dink ... but didn't know how else to answer .... #16 in a diagram if u have those


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure (Jwile)*

There ... is ... no ... block ... to ... measure ... oil ... pressure ... in ... your ... engine.


----------



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure ([email protected])*

ok thanks andy

audi's guys told me there was..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure (Jwile)*

They lied.


----------



## John A (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure (Jwile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jwile* »_bently , vortex...

the fact i have changed out the whole front of the engine and seen diagrams ..its a low pressure sender
not being a dink ... but didn't know how else to answer .... #16 in a diagram if u have those

it's not a sender -- all it does is open or close the circuit based on pressure. it's on or off, binary. nothing you can do with that stock unit will give you any kind of measurement, other than 'open' or 'closed' -- if you can even get that much.


----------



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure ([email protected])*

that aint the only thing they did

lets just say i will remember it when one of them ever for some reason come on here with a problem they cant fix...geesh !


----------



## cantrma (Feb 23, 2005)

I've never seen a car with an oil pressure PID. OBD was mandated by CARB and EPA for emissions purposes, not engine health.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (cantrma)*

Audi 100 and Audi A6 2.8l V6 engine cars (among others) sold in the US have oil pressure gauges and oil pressure senders. Also, the VW Corrado has an oil pressure gauge.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Peter Badore)*

On cars that have oil pressure gauges you might be able to see oil pressure via diagostics in the instument cluster. Of course, this presupposes that the instrument cluster is diagnostics capable, which it is not in an Audi 100 or VW Corrado.
None of that changes the fact that a 2001 Jetta 1.8t only has oil pressure switches, not a sensor. No system in that car knows the oil pressure. 
-Uwe-


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (Uwe)*

I understand the point. But do any late model Audis have a cluster that can read oil pressure with scanning diagnostics?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Oil pressure Block to measure (Jwile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jwile* »_bently , vortex...

the fact i have changed out the whole front of the engine and seen diagrams ..its a low pressure sender
not being a dink ... but didn't know how else to answer .... #16 in a diagram if u have those

exactly, it indicates if you have low oil pressure or not, if I am not mistaken it is in 17 - instruments that tells you if pressure is LOW or OK.


----------



## LuvinVWs (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Uwe)*

My Jetta oil pressure light came on today and flashed like mad. Which sensor would be faulty. Sorry to be blunt, I am a body guy not a mechanic.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (LuvinVWs)*

I rec. you check your oil psi. old school w/ a gage. A couple of weeks ago we had a oil light flash (his story) on a cust. in the morning, and on his way home from work, a MIL, then all 20 valves smashed into the pistons! There was a severe oil coaking problem!!! 20K and I do not believe any more than 1 oil change was done. But anyway he "thought it was a sensor or something" I don't remember which value block, but yes passat dash panel insert is able to show a psi. value, but i always follow up w/a psi. test and always find a clogged oil pump screen.


----------



## LuvinVWs (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

I'm gonna test it this morning. Is there somewhere I can get the specs.? Haynes manual? This just happened within one day and dorve it about 6 miles home after the light came on and when I stopped the light would go out and when I climbed a slight incline it would come on again. I changed the oil 6000ish miles ago. Didnt use the recommended oils listed in the previous responses. Do you think if I do a oil change, will the engine hold out a while?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (LuvinVWs)*

what school do you teach at in PA? The oil psi spec. at idle is minimum 2.0 BAR (29 PSI) the switch is a 1.4BAR. Oil PSI spec. at 2000 rpm is 2.7-4.5 BAR (39-66 PSI) these are at normal opp. temp. 176F, or so. I can't stress enough the importance of oil service w/ 1.8T. I bought my 02 new (pre.VW tech. days) because i hate the thought of a owner being miss-led by VW service schedule of 5K service and me having a POS to deal with. The variable valve timing is controlled by a cam tensioner. It is electrically commanded via ecm to advance and retard valve timing, but when the oil psi passage that feeds it clogges, all hell breaks loose. (there is a small mesh screen in it's base) If your oil psi is too low, I rec. you perform a engine flush w/ a syn. 5W-40 oil change, re check oil PSI and if not in spec., remove valve cover and have a look in side. The coaking can be so bad a hammer and chisel may be required to remove it. You can also remove oil pan and check the oil pump pick-up screen.


----------

